# Little Pitts model - I want one of those !!



## Christoph (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi all,


I found this video of a 'little' Pitts model....I want one ! (Maybe a 'little Skybolt'...some practice before I can start the real thing.


[ame="http://www.myvideo.de/watch/152848"]http://www.myvideo.de/watch/152848[/ame]


Christoph.


----------

